# Cost of Living?



## brophys (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi,
I am considering a move to SA. Has any one got any thoughts on cost of living for a couple living a good neighbourhood in JHB and what the breakdown of costs would likely be. 
With car and accomodation paid for is it possible to live well on R20K per month?

Thanks
B.


----------



## hallie56 (Feb 3, 2009)

for a couple average prices are:
housing 4500R
food 4000R
utilities 400R
Leisure 1250R
transport 800R
insurance 600R
clothing 1200R

these are monthly estimates and if you have school aged children private schools are about 5000R per month for private school


----------



## brophys (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks Hallie much appreciated. Any Ideas on security costs?


----------



## buditau (Dec 31, 2008)

hallie56 said:


> for a couple average prices are:
> housing 4500R
> food 4000R
> utilities 400R
> ...



Im sorry but i dont quite agree with your pricing in particular private schooling. My sisters school costs R40,000 per term right in JHB. The R5000 sounds more like government schooling fee.


The food amount you have mentioned, well to me it sounds like you shop at Wholesale food stores..

Same as insurance too (the premiums looks as though thats only for the car and maybe health insurance...

In my opinion, you need at least R10,000 to live per month.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

What value do you put on you life?


----------



## anirac (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

It would depend where you live in JHB (Sandton or Rosebank is expensive) Renting an apartment could be anything from R 4000 to R 5000 a month, electricity and water (if not included in rent) between R 500 to R700.
If you buy a car (a small car, VW golf etc) you could get away with monthly installments of about R 2000.
Food (for one person if you shop at retail outlets like Spar/Pick and pay and not Woolworths) would be between R 1500 and R 2000.
Petrol depends on how far you are from your workplace and can differ (the petrol price fluctuates frequently)

You should be able to live comfortably on R 20 000 per month, depending on what type of lifestyle you choose. If you prefer shopping in boutiques and eat out at fancy restaurants regularly, it won't be enough. But living conservatively, buying carefully and keeping debt low, it will be enough to make a decent living.
Our family (two kids and us two) lived on R 22 000 per month - we rented, had one car and both the kids went to school, we ate out once a month and went away for the weekend once every two months.
For two people only, it will be substantially worth more.





brophys said:


> Hi,
> I am considering a move to SA. Has any one got any thoughts on cost of living for a couple living a good neighbourhood in JHB and what the breakdown of costs would likely be.
> With car and accomodation paid for is it possible to live well on R20K per month?
> 
> ...


----------



## anirac (Feb 15, 2009)

Security...most places are fitted with burglar bars and alarm systems linked to armed response. The fee depends obviously on your area. We paid R 450 per month for armed response. If you rent, you are likely to have the other security measures especially if you choose to live in a security complex. There are usually electrified fences as well. Adopt one of the dogs at your local SPCA - mostly no charge but added security.


----------



## anirac (Feb 15, 2009)

buditau said:


> Im sorry but i dont quite agree with your pricing in particular private schooling. My sisters school costs R40,000 per term right in JHB. The R5000 sounds more like government schooling fee.
> 
> 
> The food amount you have mentioned, well to me it sounds like you shop at Wholesale food stores..
> ...


No, government school fees are definitely not R 5000 per month. It will obviously depend on which shool you choose but R 40 000 per month for a private school is rediculous.
If you shop at Woolworths, you will obviously pay more per month for food but R 4000 is my food budget for a family of 4 - we eat well.


----------



## buditau (Dec 31, 2008)

anirac said:


> No, government school fees are definitely not R 5000 per month. It will obviously depend on which shool you choose but R 40 000 per month for a private school is rediculous.
> If you shop at Woolworths, you will obviously pay more per month for food but R 4000 is my food budget for a family of 4 - we eat well.


oops i meant per term....i swear, holy rosary is crazy!..and then st marys at senderwood....oh dear...which city do you live at?..


----------



## brophys (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks guys school fees are not an issue at this point. Thanks for the rest of the info.


----------



## brophys (Jan 30, 2009)

This is great 20K for 2 with accommodation paid looks like it should be ok then. Thanks for the help.


----------

